# black paint under my sconce lights?



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

_
if i paint my walls flat black and then add my sconce lights, wont it be too dark for my 60 watt bulbs? we have a room about 14 feet wide by 20 long with 3 lights [with dimmer] on each side. was wondering if i should paint white under my lights so they can reflect a little better? thanks!


vintage gardens_


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

_

they are sconce uplights, about 8 inches across & i am talking aobut white under the translucent shades...._


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Are you painting the whole room black??? or Are you placing the sconces in the front wall???

You can try painting everything black, and if there's not enough light paint the way you describe or get a 100watts bulb :yes:


----------



## steverc (Jan 5, 2008)

My walls are flat dark gray, the lights aren't sconces but the photos were taken with the lights in use in the room. The bulbs are 60 watts on the sides and the back and 40 watts on the front. Take a look.
http://www.kn7f.com/Theater/Finished/ Easily bright enough to read by :reading:.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

_yours looks good but you dont have the black ceiling gobbling up all the light. think i'll try to do white under the sconces for a little reflection of the bulbs. we only have them down the sides of the room, not in front or back. thanks!_


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Whoa!!.. Can you tone down your font size please..It looks like your shouting!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

i use large font sizes becuz of my eyesight. SHOUTING WOULD BE LIKE THIS ----


----------

